

Tracking Censorship through Copyright Proposals Worldwide - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.globalchokepoints.org/

======
nextparadigms
We need more tools like these so we raise awareness and be able to point
exactly to who is supporting these bills, so they don't try to pass them in
secret and hastily anymore.

